

Bounty awarded, payment not received for nearly a year - Anonymous_me

I was awarded a bug bounty (very simple bug) in fall of 2013. I&#x27;m yet to receive the award for it. The bounty giver is a reputed organization and boasts of million in bounty. I&#x27;m wondering if these companies are putting X amount in a savings account. And then paying the bounty via interests..or may be there is a glitch. But after more than a couple emails assuring me it will be send in next cycle, I&#x27;ve just lost hope. I infact feel embarrassed about asking for it and will stop asking them. 
I might as well change my paypal so that I never receive anything from them!
======
amarcus
Publicly shame them. That seems to send companies into overdrive to correct
errors & issues.

~~~
BorisMelnik
exactly what I was going to say. they don't realize a lot of devs pay their
rent via bounties. not to mention a lot of these security bounties leave their
product/app vulnerable to getting rooted.

blog about it, I'll share it to my 5000 followers of CEO's, VCs, and
developers :).

